# Pelikan watercolors



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

I have been using Pelikan watercolors for ages, and have two boxes with 24 colors each. I have been very satisfied with them. Anybody else paint with them?


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

I have an old Pelikan set from a long long time ago, but I don't use it now. I actually like the colors in the Prang 16 box set better for clean, bright colors. I have four different box sets, but don't use them often.

Ultimately, I prefer tube paints because they're cleaner and brighter than any of the box sets.


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

Question of taste and style, I guess. For my type of paintings, I prefer Pelikan to Prang, and I never did go for tube paints. I get good results with Pelikan and they last an eternity... In fact, my box set is at least 25 years old, and still lots of paintings left in them...


----------

